# learning the vid thing..



## rolaj4me (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

cool vid! sounds like jettings a little off though lol


----------



## rolaj4me (Dec 29, 2011)

ya trial this weekend should be right now, hopefully lol


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Man your going around the good stuff


----------



## rolaj4me (Dec 29, 2011)

i know it was the start of the ride and jetting was off this years will different, more mods running better means no more p#s$y footin..lol


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

rolaj4me said:


> i know it was the start of the ride and jetting was off this years will different, more mods running better means no more p#s$y footin..lol


Ha ha bud I'm just messing with you. Nice vid though. I wish I had a place like that to ride around here. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------

